
Apple unencrypts more of iOS 10 in Beta 2 - newman314
https://twitter.com/MuscleNerd/status/750624369756368896
======
rememberlenny
Can someone explain how this is valuable for security or what this means for
the justice department?

~~~
fapjacks
It means Apple is bowing to the demands made by the DOJ.

~~~
peterclary
User data is still encrypted.

~~~
gherkin0
I'm not so sure. Wouldn't leaving the bootloader/root filesystem unencrypted
make the device more vulnerable to physical tampering by a non-Apple party
that could compromise user data?

I'm assuming that these things were previously encrypted/signed with a key
that only Apple controls. I could be wrong.

~~~
geoah
Everything is signed and most likely the parts that do the checking will stay
encrypted.

------
mrmondo
It's a beta not designed for production use, it is entirely possible these are
temporary steps taken to assist pre-release debugging and development
troubleshooting. I'm not saying that's the case but I wouldn't rule it out.

------
proyb2
In other words, testing iOS 10 found battery last went from 3 hours to 5
hours! I have no idea if it's related to not having obscurity.

------
jasonjei
Does this also help find new jailbreak opportunities?

------
matt_wulfeck
It sounds like Apple is abandoning the idea of security by obscurity, which is
a very dubious stake to have if you ask me.

Also this probably does a lot in reducing the overall burden of government
request. If you have nation states demanding your source code, why not just
open source it.

